# Tv programme just noticed advertised



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Hi ladies just noticed that on Wednesday 5th march on lifetime TV sky number 156 a new programme us is called baby wait which looks at both sides of adoption should be interesting it's American but still something to see xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

sounds interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone just a repeat this Wednesday a programme called Baby wait about adoption is on


----------



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks- just put on series link


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks, also on series link


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks tigerbabe


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

gah! dont have that channel


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

For Virgin viewers it's channel 242


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks just put it on record


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

If the American adoption system is as easy and quick as it was portrayed in 'Friends' then I don't think this is a tv show I need to see. That episode made me very shouty.


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I also had a moment of getting   at the IVF episode of Phoebe where she talks to the petri dish! as if!


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure what everyone else thought of this but hubby and I turned it off after 10 mins as we thought it was so far from our process and may have even seemed a bit fairy tale style, might have had a different view if we'd watched it all but didn't think we would gain anything from it.


----------

